# Smoked cheese on WSM



## gros cochon (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,

This might be a stupid question, but I will ask anyway. I would love to smoke my cheeses, but all I have is a WSM. Would the AMNS set on the charcoal grate work with no charcoal at all ? I've search the site but can.t find anything about this.

Thanks


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes sir. You'd be good to go


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a good one for Al.  He has both a WSM and an AMNS

The WSM is an awesome unit for smoking anything, including cheese!!!

I would think on the charcoal grate would be a good place, or even on the lowest rack would work good.  I use a set of $9 cooling racks from Walmart for stacking cheese when I smoke.








I threw in some Russian sausage, and some Sea Salt

Todd


----------



## gros cochon (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. If that's the case then, my list of things I want to smoke just got a lot longer. Wonder if they ship to canada, if not it will have to wait until the yearly American road trip this summer. Thanks again guys.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

Who's "They"?

WSM or Me?

I've got about 30 peeps in Canada using my little gadget.

Todd


----------



## gros cochon (Apr 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Who's "They"?
> 
> WSM or Me?
> 
> ...


I didn't realize you were the amazen man, I just saw the avatar. Congradulations then on your product. I see people really love the little gadget. So I take that as a yes. I wil check the site.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 29, 2011)

It's best to keep things low key......

TJ


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 29, 2011)

wow....learn something everyday......I love it


----------



## fife (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## venture (Apr 29, 2011)

Todd is biased. And he has reason to be.

The AMNS is the best thing I could recommend to you for a cold smoke or a hot smoke.

There!  Now you have it from an unbiased source!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 30, 2011)

sure will i use my WSM for cheese all the time with a maze.. works great


----------



## iluvribs (Apr 30, 2011)

I got my AMNS a couple of weeks ago and smoked some cheese in my WSM, works very well. Thanks Todd, great product!....my wife doesnt care for the smoke cheese,                                  IT'S ALL MINE


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

When I use the AMNS in my WSM I put it on the bottom grate without the water pan in. All the vents wide open. It works great this way for cheese.


----------

